# Preisgünstige Gaming Laptops - Kaufberatung



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag, 
ich suche fÃ¼r mich einen preisgünstigen und leistungsstarken Laptop fÃ¼r Unterwegs um zocken zu kÃ¶nnen (Lan Partys etc.) Auf diesem sollten Mittelklassespiele und Simulatoren gut laufen (Liste der Spiele die laufen sollen ist unten) aber auch Office Anwendungen. Da ich nicht der Hardcore Gamer bin und penibel auf Grafik achte, sind mir die Mittleren Einstellungen (Grafik co.) in Games ausreichend. 3 Laptops wurden mir auf einem andere Forum vorgeschlagen, Testberichte konnte ich aber keine Finden, es wurden andere Laptops getestet, als die die ich suchte. Da sich in dem Forum keiner Einigen konnte und ich auch keine AussagekrÃ¤ftigen Testberichte fand, frag ich jetzt einfach hier. Der Preis soll zwischen 600-700 Euro betragen, jedoch fand man mir nur eins, der Rest ist dann 700 Euro und aufwärts

Vorweg: Das die Akkus nicht lange halten beim zocken ist mir bewusst. Das 1 Laptop keine SSD hat ist mir egal. Dieses ständige schönreden, von wegen ja nimm SSD die ist besser als HDD geht mir eh langsam auf dem Keks.

Das sind die Laptops:

Test Bewertung Asus FX553VE-DM406 >> notebooksbilliger.de

Acer Nitro 5 (AN515-42-R1GF) bei notebooksbilliger.de

LENOVO Legion Y520 Gaming Notebook kaufen | SATURN

Welchen dieser 3 wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen? 


Hier nur mal eine kleine Liste von Games die ich Momentan auf meinem PC zocke: 

GTA IV
GTA V
Landwirtschaftssimulator 2017
Sims 4 
Notruf 112 
Raft 
Minecraft
Battlefield 2 und 3 

Diese oben genannten Games (auÃŸer Sims 4 und Notruf 112) sollten auch auf einen dieser 3 Laptops laufen. 

WÃ¤re Ã¼ber Antworten erfreut  
GruÃŸ


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Juli 2018)

Fraglich ist ob es für Windows 7 überhaupt alle Treiber für diese Notebooks gibt.
Das muß vorher von dir auf den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten abgeklärt werden wenn du Windows 7 einsetzen willst.


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Fraglich ist ob es für Windows 7 überhaupt alle Treiber für diese Notebooks gibt.
> Das muß vorher von dir auf den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten abgeklärt werden wenn du Windows 7 einsetzen willst.



Stimmt hast recht. Treiber müssen passen. Zur not muss ich dann wohl oder übel Win 10 benutzen. Hoffe dann nur das da dann nicht die gleichen Probleme auftreten wie einst auf meinem PC.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (9. Juli 2018)

Also der ASUS-Laptop hätte mit der GTX 1050Ti wohl am meisten Gaming-Power, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast hat der aber keine SSD. Ich bin auch jemand der sich erst gefragt hat wozu ich eine SSD brauchen sollte, aber inzwischen mag ich sie weder im Tower, noch im Laptop missen. Wenn du den ASUS nimmst hättest du allerdings noch etwas vom Budget übrig für eine 500GB SDD wie zum Beispiel die Crucial MX550 oder eine Western Digital WD Blue. Gibt's natürlich beide auch in kleineren Varianten falls du noch etwas sparen willst.
Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €'*'97,19 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital WD Blue 3D NAND SATA SSD 500GB, SATA ab €'*'97,42 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

Ich kann ja mal das Problem beschreiben, ist zwar OffTopic, aber damit einfach jeder weiß wieso ich mit Win 10 schlechte Erfahrung hatte: 

Vor ca. ein paar Monaten habe ich mir einen Rechner gekauft. Es handelt sich hierbei um den einen HP PAVILION 580-164NG. I7 Prozessor, 16 GB RAM , Win 10, GTX 1060. Alles schön und gut. Aber dann kam die Enttäuschung als ich GTA IV anfing zu spielen. RAM Auslastung lag konstant bei 88%. Auch im Leerlauf. Ich dachte erst, irgend ein Virus sei drauf, habe demnach dann Kaspersky und Avira mal den rechner gründlich Prüfen lassen, aber es wurden keine Viren entdeckt. Dann schaute ich im Internet nach, ob jemand auch dieses Problem hat.  Ich bekam dann nur raus, das der Windows Update Manager Probleme bereite. (svchost.exe). Habe dann diesen Update Manager ausgemacht, keine Besserung. Daraufhin entschloss ich mich meine 2. Festplatte anzuschließen. (Da war dann Win 7 64 Bit drauf). Hab die angeschlossen, Pc gestartet, Windows lädt und zack Bluescreen. Nochmal im Bios nachgeschaut, Boot reinfolge richtig, kein Problem entdeckt, PC neugestartet. Wieder Bluescreen. Alte Festplatte raus, originale Festplatte mit Win 10 drauf, PC gestartet, plötzlich startet auch da Win 10 nicht mehr. Ich dachte mir dann nur so, **** was jetzt passiert. Dann hab ich eine Windows 7 Installations CD genommen und wollte diese auf die Festplatte installieren wo Win 10 drauf ist. Aber Fehlanzeige. Bios blockt Installation. Schnell bei BIOS rein und UEFI Secure Boot deaktiviert (niemand braucht den scheiß ganz ehrlich). Pc neu gestartet, Win 7 installiert, aber Windows Boot Manager war beschädigt. Kein Standard Win 7 Ladebildschirm sondern das Typische Win 10 Ladebildschirm und noch einige kleinigkeiten die vom Vorgänger geblieben sind.  Als würde Win 10 irgendwo noch rum schlummern, ich dann einfach neue neue Festplatte gekauft, da drauf Win 7 installiert und siehe da, es funktioniert. Ich finde es persönlich halt echt kacke das man Downgrades nicht machen kann aber Upgrades schon. Da sollte man als Microsoft Kunde schon Freiheit haben selber entscheiden zu können.


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Also der ASUS-Laptop hätte mit der GTX 1050Ti wohl am meisten Gaming-Power, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast hat der aber keine SSD. Ich bin auch jemand der sich erst gefragt hat wozu ich eine SSD brauchen sollte, aber inzwischen mag ich sie weder im Tower, noch im Laptop missen. Wenn du den ASUS nimmst hättest du allerdings noch etwas vom Budget übrig für eine 500GB SDD wie zum Beispiel die Crucial MX550 oder eine Western Digital WD Blue. Gibt's natürlich beide auch in kleineren Varianten falls du noch etwas sparen willst.
> Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €'*'97,19 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Western Digital WD Blue 3D NAND SATA SSD 500GB, SATA ab €'*'97,42 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Ja der Asus hat mir persönlich auch gefallen. War aber halt dann durch die anderen Laptops stark verunsichert. Zwar gibt es zu dem Asus ein Benchmark Video, wo jemand bei 3 Spielen unterschiedliche Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert, aber ein Video ist halt nochmal was ganz anderes als es Live zu sehen.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (9. Juli 2018)

Xedoiac schrieb:


> Ja der Asus hat mir persönlich auch gefallen. War aber halt dann durch die anderen Laptops stark verunsichert. Zwar gibt es zu dem Asus ein Benchmark Video, wo jemand bei 3 Spielen unterschiedliche Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert, aber ein Video ist halt nochmal was ganz anderes als es Live zu sehen.


Ja ist immer schwer einzuschätzen bei Notebooks, üblicherweise kann man da nur die einzelnen Komponenten richtig gut bewerten.
Also laut Notebookcheck liegen mit der GTX 1050Ti alle deine Spiele die ich dort gefunden hab im grünen Bereich. Mit der GTX 1050 und der RX 560X könnte es bei GTA V nicht ganz so gut laufen.
Gibt dort auch einen Test zu einem ähnlichen Modell, nur mit schlechtere Grafikkarte und besserem Prozessor. Schätze vom Gehäuse her wird sich das aber nichts tun, kannst du dir ja mal ansehen.
Test Asus FX553VD (7700HQ, GTX 1050) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Ja ist immer schwer einzuschätzen bei Notebooks, üblicherweise kann man da nur die einzelnen Komponenten richtig gut bewerten.
> Also laut Notebookcheck liegen mit der GTX 1050Ti alle deine Spiele die ich dort gefunden hab im grünen Bereich. Mit der GTX 1050 und der RX 560X könnte es bei GTA V nicht ganz so gut laufen.
> Gibt dort auch einen Test zu einem ähnlichen Modell, nur mit schlechtere Grafikkarte und besserem Prozessor. Schätze vom Gehäuse her wird sich das aber nichts tun, kannst du dir ja mal ansehen.
> Test Asus FX553VD (7700HQ, GTX 1050) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests



Ich bin erstaunt, das nur wegen der SSD und Windows 10 die Preise so unterschiedlich hoch sind. Weil, schaut man sich den Lenovo an oder den Acer, sind die von der Leistung her ja im vergleich zum Asus um einiges schlechter. Auch die Taktfrequenz beim Arbeitsspeicher ist ja beim Asus höher als bei den anderen beiden modellen.  Ich verstehe da echt nicht wie dieser Preis zustande kommt.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (9. Juli 2018)

Xedoiac schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, das nur wegen der SSD und Windows 10 die Preise so unterschiedlich hoch sind. Weil, schaut man sich den Lenovo an oder den Acer, sind die von der Leistung her ja im vergleich zum Asus um einiges schlechter. Auch die Taktfrequenz beim Arbeitsspeicher ist ja beim Asus höher als bei den anderen beiden modellen.  Ich verstehe da echt nicht wie dieser Preis zustande kommt.


Naja ein paar Sachen sind schon anders wie die CPU beim Acer und ein anderes Display. Aber ich glaube die SSD macht da auch einiges aus, bei Schenker zum Beispiel eine 120GB SSD schon mal 60€ Aufpreis. Außerdem scheint der ASUS Laptop bei notebooksbilliger.de um 120€ runter gesetzt zu sein


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Naja ein paar Sachen sind schon anders wie die CPU beim Acer und ein anderes Display. Aber ich glaube die SSD macht da auch einiges aus, bei Schenker zum Beispiel eine 120GB SSD schon mal 60€ Aufpreis. Außerdem scheint der ASUS Laptop bei notebooksbilliger.de um 120€ runter gesetzt zu sein



Achja stimmt der Asus ist ja runtergesetzt. Hab das übersehen. Aber ich denke auch das diese Preise wirklich durch SSD und halt Win 10 entstanden sind. Gut das der Acer ein anderes Display hat ist zwar auch ein Argument für den hohen Preis, aber dennoch bin ich erstaunt das bei dem Asus der ja (vorher) 700€ kostet besser ist als die beiden, was Grafikkarte betrifft und Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Also der ASUS-Laptop hätte mit der GTX 1050Ti wohl am meisten Gaming-Power, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast hat der aber keine SSD. Ich bin auch jemand der sich erst gefragt hat wozu ich eine SSD brauchen sollte, aber inzwischen mag ich sie weder im Tower, noch im Laptop missen. Wenn du den ASUS nimmst hättest du allerdings noch etwas vom Budget übrig für eine 500GB SDD wie zum Beispiel die Crucial MX550 oder eine Western Digital WD Blue. Gibt's natürlich beide auch in kleineren Varianten falls du noch etwas sparen willst.
> Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €'*'97,19 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Western Digital WD Blue 3D NAND SATA SSD 500GB, SATA ab €'*'97,42 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Aber mal eine Frage, auf der Notebooksbilliger seite gibt es folgendes Angebot: 
Jetzt 50€ extra sparen!
Nutze den Gutscheincode "ASUS50PRO" und spare 50€ mit der Zahlungsart 0%-Finanzierung. Das Angebot gilt nur in Verbindung mit der Zahlungsart 0%-Finanzierung auf lagernde Notebooks und nur für Kunden aus Deutschland.

Gibt es da einen Hacken? Kriege da wirklich dann 50€ "Rabatt" ?! Ich verstehe das so, das ich dann Anstatt 580€ nur 530 zahlen muss.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (9. Juli 2018)

Xedoiac schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage, auf der Notebooksbilliger seite gibt es folgendes Angebot:
> Jetzt 50€ extra sparen!
> Nutze den Gutscheincode "ASUS50PRO" und spare 50€ mit der Zahlungsart 0%-Finanzierung. Das Angebot gilt nur in Verbindung mit der Zahlungsart 0%-Finanzierung auf lagernde Notebooks und nur für Kunden aus Deutschland.
> 
> Gibt es da einen Hacken? Kriege da wirklich dann 50€ "Rabatt" ?! Ich verstehe das so, das ich dann Anstatt 580€ nur 530 zahlen muss.


Liest sich zumindets so für mich, scheint wohl ein spezielles Angebot von ASUS zu sein


----------



## Xedoiac (9. Juli 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Liest sich zumindets so für mich, scheint wohl ein spezielles Angebot von ASUS zu sein



Ist leider nicht mehr gültig. Schade . 

Danke außerdem  Werde diesen Asus kaufen.


----------

